# TV Wattage Draw When Off!



## Yukon Mike (Nov 25, 2004)

Yesterday, I used my Kill-A-Watt meter to check our 13 inch flat panel TV we use in the kitchen. A couple months ago I installed 45 watts of solar panels and wanted to run the TV off of these, which I can.

I checked the wattage it used when on, 120 watts.

The real surprise was when I checked it when it is turn off..... I know that TV's and other electronic devices have a small amount of draw even when off, mostly for the instant start capability. Well this TV uses 120 watts when off............

Has anybody else noticed this? It's like 2, 60 watt bulbs going 24 hours a day!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

My 13 inch CRT TV and sat draws 50 watts on,and 19 when off.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Hmmm... thats an odd one - even 120 watts while operating sounds high for a 13 inch LCD TV. You should check the manufacturers website to compare your readings to what the specs. are.



Yukon Mike said:


> Yesterday, I used my Kill-A-Watt meter to check our 13 inch flat panel TV we use in the kitchen. A couple months ago I installed 45 watts of solar panels and wanted to run the TV off of these, which I can.
> 
> I checked the wattage it used when on, 120 watts.
> 
> ...


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

you are probably reading volts.


----------



## Yukon Mike (Nov 25, 2004)

MELOC said:


> you are probably reading volts.


Meloc, you are exactly right. When I checked it I was so twisted when I saw the reading I unplugged it, didn't bother to re-check.

What can I say..... DUH

I check it again this mornig. The TV draws 1 watt off and 26 running.

Thanks for the help. :goodjob:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

When I was off grid completely, I would throw the breakers to my receptacles, or either unplug everything... anything with a remote is using precious electricity. My vcr and tv were using ~75% of their normal voltage, while 'off'...


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ive been thinking of something like this for the living room and bedroom power strips...
https://www.officialtvwebsite.com/handyswitch/index.asp?did=644&refcode=handy1&phone=1-800-567-0871

Or maybe something like this one....
http://www.amazon.com/Remote-Control-Lamp-Appliance-Modules/dp/B0007N7238/ref=pd_sim_e_title_1

They are bound to be using less than 19 watts currently being drawn.Couldnt find their power draws though and looked for a while.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

My power runs through an AMP meter between the batterys and the load (fuse panel), I have a 12v 13in TV and when its turnd off the draw on the amp meter dosent regester.


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

Is the term "Kill-O-Watt" meter a real name? I want to be able to check wattage and would like to know where to find "something" that will do that for me.
Any help will be appreciated.
grief


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

grief said:


> Is the term "Kill-O-Watt" meter a real name? I want to be able to check wattage and would like to know where to find "something" that will do that for me.
> Any help will be appreciated.
> grief


A link to the meter...
http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-Kill-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

mightybooboo said:


> A link to the meter...
> http://www.amazon.com/P3-International-Kill-Electricity-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU


Thanks! MBB -
I'll try to find one locally. If I can't, I'll order one from Amazon.
grief


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Ebay sales of it.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=kill-a-watt&category0=


----------

